# 3rd annual Romeo Zombie Walk and Food Drive 2012



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

We would like to share our page with everyone.
This our 3rd Annual Romeo Zombie Walk and Food Drive.
https://www.facebook.com/RomeoZombieWalk#!/RomeoZombieWalk

Helps us reach the record of over 1000 zombies walking through town.
"Like" and share our page with everyone.

Come on out and have a great time with other zombies.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

If you will be coming out to walk with the zombies, please register ahead of time.

We need to get a count of how many zombies will be walking and put you on a check-in list. Don't forget your canned goods for the food pantry.

The date is Oct. 6th in Romeo, Michigan.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Follow us on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/#!/RomeoZombieWalk
for the lastest updates and news.

We have some great sponsors that have donated some nice items for the walk's drawing.

Come out and join us for a great time.

Go to the events page on facebook for Romeo Zombie Walk, and message how many in your party will be attending.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Very cool Darkmaster, we will have a group of about 10-20 going ,hopefully more.....


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

sparky said:


> Very cool Darkmaster, we will have a group of about 10-20 going ,hopefully more.....


That is just AWESOME!!! I will be dressed up, but I may be helping with the walk.
We'll have flyers available for our haunt too. 
Looking forward to meeting your group.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

sparky said:


> Very cool Darkmaster, we will have a group of about 10-20 going ,hopefully more.....


Also, I want to meet your group. I'm sure you will enjoy this.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Just posting a reminder for our walk.
Come join us on Oct 6.
There are some great prizes available in the drawings afterwards. Our sponsors have been very generous this year.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/RomeoZombieWalk


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey Darkmaster...our group is" Call of Duty" from Green Elementary, we started a new group for the kids at school, which is run by the kids (under adult supervision),most of it is to connect with the community and this will be their first outing.We wont have a number yet, but there are 20 kids in the club and the first official meeting is Thursday. Hope to have a big turnout for the walk ! Cant wait !


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Sounds great! 

This event is for all ages. They should have a blast seeing all the "zombies".


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

We had a great time on the walk and they raised a ton of canned goods. There were a lot of zombies out there, lots of cool zombie wear . Good time.


----------

